# Steaming at the East Broad Top 10-9-11



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Even before Robb DeVries (steamlogger here on MLS) announced he was bringing his portable track to the East Broad Top Fall Spectacular this past weekend, I had been thinking about bringing my EBT #12 to Orbisonia to meet her big sister and pose for some photos in front of the historic buildings there. The chance to actually fire up and run alongside the real railroad was too good to pass up. It was also nice to put faces to the names of a few fellow MLS'ers while I was there. Thanks Robb for a great day of steaming. Here are a few of my photos from the event...









My no. 12 with no. 17 in the background 










12, 12, and 15










12 x 3, Robb's on the left, mine on the right, and the real engine in the distance between them. 










Blowing down my no. 12 after the run, with the EBT shops in the background









Although the EBT is down to one working steam engine at the moment, we were able to bring back the steam double-header, a longtime tradition of the Fall Spectacular weekends.










Blowing down with the full-sized no. 15 in the background









Robb's 12 (left) and mine (right) with 15










I made this portable diorama to pose no. 12 in front of the shop buildings, unfortunately I ran out of time before I was able to weather the rails, but I was amazed how well the ground foam I used matched the color of the grass in the background! It's only about 4 1/2 feet long, so I simply fired up and blew down for the steam effects.













And finally, a couple shots of the full-sized engines... 



















The full-sized no. 12 parked in front of the depot. Out of service since 2000, they brought her out of her roundhouse this year to celebrate her 100th birthday.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice shots. The diorama shots are very convincing,but would like to see green markers photo shopped out, or toned down.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the photos. Can't beat the atmosphere! 

Larry


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks like you had a great time Richard! We missed you in East Boothbay. Perhaps we will see you before the snow flies.


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Superb photos Richard - and I especially like the perspective one on Pete's thread too. I confess I had never even heard of the EBT until a month or so ago (wrong side of the pond!) but it sure is growing on me! 
Cheers 
Chris


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 11 Oct 2011 07:10 AM 
Nice shots. The diorama shots are very convincing,but would like to see green markers photo shopped out, or toned down. 
Great set of photos.
Jeff, I wonder if you could please explain, is this because they are TOO green, or that they shouldn't be there at all?
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

David, I'm surprised you are asking!, All one need to do is look at the photos he posted of #12, which have none at all or #15 where they are much smaller. The vivid green marker distracts from what otherwise is a great photo. IMHO.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't say I disagree, I re-touched the two diorama pics to tone the markers down a bit.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks much better !


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

All one need to do is look at the photos he posted of #12, 
Hmmm - we already noted that the #12 model has markers and window shades on the cab, for some obscure reason.... 

Note that neither the real #12, #17 or #15 has a glossy paint finish ;-)


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Great pics, Richard! I tried to get a few similar model/prototype shots, but with only having limited time on Saturday this year, I didn't get a chance to shoot too many. It was great seeing the locos in steam. And yes--Rob's "chuffer"-equipped #12 is louder than the prototype #15! It drifted by me with nary a sound, and I could hear Rob's chuffing from Meadow Street next to the station. 

Later, 

K


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 11 Oct 2011 04:32 PM 
David, I'm surprised you are asking!, All one need to do is look at the photos he posted of #12, which have none at all or #15 where they are much smaller. The vivid green marker distracts from what otherwise is a great photo. IMHO. 
Richard,
I hope that you don't mind me 'messing' with your photo. 
So, Jeff, is this better???
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

David, Good picture.


----------

